# Ritt Dye or paint?



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi

I bought a bunch of Dash bodies from Jim Gase. The Herbie pair, the Orange bug, and some Karmen Gias. 

Will be running an IROC Gia race next weekend, and bought green, yellow, red and a white kit body to paint blue (lane colors on my Maxtrax are red, yellow, blue and green). 

so i need to make the white kit body blue. ive dyed white hot wheels different colors using Ritt dye, and have heard of people dyeing lexan. any one have an opinion on whether i ought to dye or paint the white kit body? 

btw, i suck at painting. 

mike


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Give it a try with dye, you can always paint it, if the dye doens't work. I'm guessing it will have a transparent color. Just don't think the dye would have a solid base color, don't know??? Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I would use the dye. The longer you let it in the darker it will get.
I have a 1960's model book somewhere that gives step by step for dying parts. I will try and find it and post the page on here if you need.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MKing,
Go ahead and paint her. Get yourself the right color blue in a can and a can of flat white for primer as well. Get the body ready with a good cleaning and drying. Warm up your white with some water and put on a couple of light coats until she's covered and allow for drying between coats. After she dries overnight, just to be sure. Warm up that can of blue and shoot two to three light coats to get her covered like you wish. Heck if I can do it, you can too! 

PS. Clearcoat it as well. I usually do my detailing then hit it with a warmed can of clearcoat before I put on decals. Once I finish with the decals, I dip her in Future a couple of times for decal protection. Generally do two to three coats allowing the Future to dry beteen dips. Has worked well for me. Don't forget to wick of the excess after you dip. 

I made up a body holder using an old bare chassis core mounted on a dowel. This allows me to spin off the excess Future after she's been dipped. After so many paint jobs, I dip it into thinner to clear off all the junk and start using it again. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*1 more vote for paint!!!!!!!!!!*

I used to dye Remote Control car Nylon parts in boiling water with Rit Dye with great sucess but, tried it with an AW body and well....it melted.

Paint it!!!!...heck you can even try flat paint (dries quick and in light coats won't run) if that helps you out. If you suck at painting like you said. LL Then dip it in some Future or spray clear coat over that to then make it glossy.

Helpfull painting hint. Hint: Don't try to paint the whole car all at once...slow as you go...Phssssssssssssssssssssssh

Bob...you can do it...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i have used Rit on a number of johnny lightning/autoworld cars, I use hot tap water, mixed with about 1/4 water 3/4 liquid Rit, and even after days laying in it, I got pastel colors at best.
for you old timers on the board here, remember when I dyed 2 of the flamed release johnny lightning cars? the yellow with white flames.

Burgoundy red gave me a pumpkin orange with pink flames. the Navy blue got me and army peasoup green with lavender flames.

I threw them on fleabay and they went for $83.00. I felt guilty and sent freebies.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah didn't work for me but, maybe you will have better luck with dye?
































































Bob...Melted them down...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

:freak: YIKES BOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bob,
You think you could post a few more angles of that mangled Camaro? It just hurts so good.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The color looks great!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A HT classic!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Bob,
> You think you could post a few more angles of that mangled Camaro? It just hurts so good.


That 'Maro is an historic car Rich. This car was barbecued in the name of the commoners who staged uprisings all over the country when Bob just said no to Cornflakes. 

The faithful are sniggering with glee. Where's the final pic Bob?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Picks of BBQ AW Camaro...he,he,he*



Bill Hall said:


> That 'Maro is an historic car Rich. This car was barbecued in the name of the commoners who staged uprisings all over the country when Bob just said no to Cornflakes.
> 
> The faithful are sniggering with glee. Where's the final pic Bob?


I love this part...he,he,he...thanks for asking Bill...he,he,he














































Bob...stopped smoking but, can still burn things...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

BOB "not only do I sniff paint fumes, but now burning plastic too" ZILLA

lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

thougth that was a Super III for a minute, my apologies...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Kinda looked like a.....*

Volksmaro. :lol: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

BOB!!!!!!!!
You're gonna get this thread locked doin stuff like that!
_I have to say this because it's just so obvious._
That's one hot Camaro!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Bob "Ï hit it with a lightening ray coming out of my mouth" Zilla


Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> thougth that was a Super III for a minute, my apologies...RM


Funny, I've already seen that happen in a race too. We haven't raced them more than five or six times.

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*VM bug...*



tjd241 said:


> Volksmaro. :lol: nd


ND,

Volksmaro....RALMAO = VM instead of VW.....hey that's not bad. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the Dash Camaro and VW bug SMASH. :freak: I don't even want to think about what you would get if you bashed a Bug with a Demon or Duster.

I still have this and notice the window post are still in tact...Yeah!










Locked...HA,HA,HA...NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Better to burn plastic than your Pizza...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rit dye or paint*

*To me it all depends on what you want in the end. A hard IM body needs more heat to get a rich color but with that is the risk of melting. Less heat + less color so for IM ( hard bodies ) it's generally best to paint. For resin bodies you can acheive much better results with dyes like dylon or rit. I have attached a couple of examples of what a dye job on a resin body can look like. The bodies are the last i make for Road Rage prior to going on leave 2 weeks ago. The white body is for example and the 2 others are dye jobs ! In another pic you can see the Celica without dye in the center . Notice the sheen you can also achieve on the pics prior. So under the right circumstances a good dye job can enhance color , change color , or improve sheen . Hope this info helps as i have done body , chassis , and rim dye jobs for years. BTW that flaming car was way cool as it reminds me of a bit of lighter fluid in my youth on a few cars running down my drag track ! :woohoo: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Dye or paint*

* Whoops forgot to add the pics with the white Chapparral !

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Comes out in the wash*



NTxSlotCars said:


> BOB!!!!!!!!
> You're gonna get this thread locked doin stuff like that!
> _I have to say this because it's just so obvious._
> That's one hot Camaro!!!!!!!:woohoo:
> ...


 
Last seasons burning man... er ...maro is only one step removed from the classic Jimi Hendrix/Ronson lighter fluid solo....right up teetering on the edge...but still kosher! 

Still ya gotta give AW cars a little credit. The "A" pillars are quite tough and whenever possible all screw posts have a re-inforced side gussets...Course if ya put the extra gusset material back into the screw post like the vibe and early t-jet cars then they would be just fine. What comes around goes around. It's just where ya put it that matters.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bearsox,

They look great!! Those were all white resin before dyeing? Can you run down the process? Do you use hot, warm or cold water?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey d i got a couppla bods from ya aston and mustang. no paint here gonna try the dye.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Bearsox,
> 
> They look great!! Those were all white resin before dyeing? Can you run down the process? Do you use hot, warm or cold water?


*Micyou ,
the process is really nothing special at all. Get a small pot and pour in straight non-diluted dye , add a teaspoon of vinegar bring to a boil . Drop in bodies stir and use tweesers to keep picking up to look for desired color ... when color is right pull body out and drop into cold water pot. Pull out again and rinse then put on paper towel to dry. This will get you a nice look especially the darker the color. * **warning *** some resins react different than others due to nature or how well the resin was mixed. If the resin was mixed poorly you may have blems that don't show in original white but get magnafied when dyed. Also this can be done regardless of the LIGHTER color you start with. You can further add sheen / gloss if you drop in a few drops of liquid silicone before boiling . this whole process also works on resin bodies that have been clearcoated too. Finally please note that most resins will soften under a prolonged boil. This is not as big a problem as it would be with IM plastic. Resin resolves to memory much better than IM which meens it may distort some but it's easy to manipulate back to original shape by dropping into warm water a minute then massage back to shape. This BTW is a good way to push a resin cast body's hood area up to allow for slamming some cars. Works well on some IM too. Good luck !

Dennis :thumbsup: /B]*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*While were at it ... i should mention that doing a fade is also possible with a good dye job ! After bringing dye to boil drop in body with rear screw attached then remove heat. Pick out body after 15-20 secs and run under cold water. Wrap wire or string around screw and hold while dropping about 1/2 the bod into dye . Wait about 60-75 secs then pull and again rinse with cold water. Heat dye up a tad more at this time as it likely has cooled . Then drop just the nose of your body into dye picking up occasionally to see color and effect you wanted. Voila the kinda fade that won't fade ! You can also attach string or wire to screw from begining and drop whole body while slowly drawing it out. Makes for some very cool cars . Experiment with it all and have a blast seeing what you can come up with.

Later , Dennis :wave: *


----------

